# L&M Inventory Clearance - anyone score?



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm just home from the L&M inventory clearance sale, and made a few nice scores:

6 conductor's batons - $2/each
a metronome - also $2

But the best one of all - a B.C. Rico RW-2a flattop. Solid spruce top, rosewood back and sides, rosewood bridge. The plastic is still on the pickguard! This guitar is from circa 1980, and made in Japan. Totally beats the snot out of anything up to about the $1G range that I've played.

Got it for $175. Pics will follow.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Merlin said:


> I'm just home from the L&M inventory clearance sale, and made a few nice scores:
> 
> 6 conductor's batons - $2/each
> a metronome - also $2
> ...


You scored a Bernie Rico - sweet!


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

They just opened here and I'm out the door in about 10 minutes with my music fund cash in my pocket.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I have never seen anything that I thought was a great deal at those inventory blowouts...but I have heard of people getting deals.

I also have never heard of a B.C. Rico RW-2a.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Pics, as promised.

I took a closer look at the pickguard that was on it, and realized it was a replacement. I removed it. There's a slight fade where the original was, but the finish is in excellent shape. The herringbone inlays are lovely. This guitar is pretty much a closet case; There's barely any wear even in the first 3 frets.

The bridge is one hefty piece of rosewood - but it's a nice, full, bright sounding guitar. Near as I can tell, it's from the late 70s/early 80s. The MIJ quality is fantastic.


image by Merlin Williams, on Flickr


image by Merlin Williams, on Flickr


image by Merlin Williams, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2014)

smorgdonkey said:


> I have never seen anything that I thought was a great deal at those inventory blowouts...but I have heard of people getting deals.


I got my PRS at the attic sale so many years ago. It was a steal. '95 PRS Standard -- all hidden in a corner. Love at first sight.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Merlin said:


> I'm just home from the L&M inventory clearance sale, and made a few nice scores:
> 
> 6 conductor's batons - $2/each
> a metronome - also $2
> ...


I'm so glad I got all the snot off of my guitars or I would be really ticked off at you! Hey, what a great deal you found.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i've been wanting a Gibby...but doubt the drive to Ottawa would be a successful one...


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Someone got a score here

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...-AMERICAN-W0QQAdIdZ565035822QQfeaturedAdZtrue


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

They aren't clearing the inventory I'm interested in, but I'll probably stop by tomorrow--too busy today--lots of errands and things, nowhere near a L&M.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I was at Edmonton North, they handed me a 5 page list when I walked in. Looked at the list, asked about a couple things, they were gone. Browsed the store, walked out empty handed. The early birds got the worms.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Chitmo said:


> Someone got a score here
> 
> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...-AMERICAN-W0QQAdIdZ565035822QQfeaturedAdZtrue


Yes...but looks more like a lost leader item to me. How long do you think it lasted(?) and yet the ad is still running. Just enough to get foot traffic in the door. It wouldn't surprise me if it was never there for that price...that's less than an SE.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

smorgdonkey said:


> Yes...but looks more like a lost leader item to me. How long do you think it lasted(?) and yet the ad is still running. Just enough to get foot traffic in the door. It wouldn't surprise me if it was never there for that price...that's less than an SE.


L&M doesn't seem to put a lot of value on used PRS stuff for some reason. The store here in Halifax has had sever high end PRS guitars under $1k, they never last longer than the time it takes to put the price tag on there. I had the shot at a CU22 one time for $799 and decided to go get a coffee and think it over. Bad idea, in the 15 min it took me to get back it was sold. Some kid spent his rent money on it or something. haha


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

There was a PRS at the Stratford store for an amazing price; I'm pretty sure it was gone by noon.

I think I lot of people walked by my guitar, thinking it was another cheap acoustic put out by a company that makes electrics, but that worked in my favour.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

ezcomes said:


> i've been wanting a Gibby...but doubt the drive to Ottawa would be a successful one...


The Ottawa L&M is pathetic...if you are going for a drive go to the GTA


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Yawn....ho hum.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Chitmo said:


> L&M doesn't seem to put a lot of value on used PRS stuff for some reason. The store here in Halifax has had sever high end PRS guitars under $1k, they never last longer than the time it takes to put the price tag on there. I had the shot at a CU22 one time for $799 and decided to go get a coffee and think it over. Bad idea, in the 15 min it took me to get back it was sold. Some kid spent his rent money on it or something. haha


I saw one about 6 years ago at the Main Street Dartmouth location but that was $1500.00 used. It didn't have a fancy top or anything obviously special about it. I played it and it was nothing spectacular. My buddy and I just shook our heads. I have had a few of the SE models that I liked but never picked up when I had them here so they ended up sold. I don't go for fancy bling tops and I don't ever want birds on the fingerboards. For the most part, I guess I don't want one!


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

I picked up another Gibson Les Paul Traditional in Chicago Blue. Pics coming soon.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

smorgdonkey said:


> I saw one about 6 years ago at the Main Street Dartmouth location but that was $1500.00 used. It didn't have a fancy top or anything obviously special about it. I played it and it was nothing spectacular. My buddy and I just shook our heads. I have had a few of the SE models that I liked but never picked up when I had them here so they ended up sold. I don't go for fancy bling tops and I don't ever want birds on the fingerboards. For the most part, I guess I don't want one!


Ya, I think like a lot of guitars, you either are a PRS guy or not.
i like some of their tops, it don't care for the pigeons on the fretboard, or the neck heel...and they all kind of remind me of Carlos Santana for some reason, which I hate.
they do have some phenomenal tops though, and I'd still like to own one, at least for awhile, to see if it would grow on me. Alex Dann has a couple for sale that are really tempting.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm going to stop by the Downtown location in an hour or so. I'm guessing that they're already picked over, but I'm not looking for anything in particular. Although, if I find a nice amp...



keto said:


> I was at Edmonton North, they handed me a 5 page list when I walked in. Looked at the list, asked about a couple things, they were gone. Browsed the store, walked out empty handed. The early birds got the worms.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I didn't make it in yesterday - I got sidetracked but I think I'll go in to the DT location this morning to pick up a few things and see what's left over from yesterday.


----------



## surlybastard (Feb 20, 2011)

No grabs for me (no money) but what I will say is if you ever want to buy any Traynor amp wait until they do an inventory clear out like this. At the Brampton location they had maybe two dozen Traynor tube amps that were rentals, most of them barely used for huge markdowns. There was a YCV50 (the black one) that looked like it had maybe been out of the store once for $300 and you get 30 days money back, full warranty. One day I'll pickup one of these Traynor combos and that's how I'd do it.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i dont understand why everyone has to bust their nut so early. i mean fuck, i don't even have my tax forms in yet. i'm still waiting for t-4s. by the time i get my refund, all the awesome deals are gone. it happens every fucking year and it pisses me off. i'll get my t4s the last day of feb like every year, then i'll do my taxes the following weekend. by the time my refund is d.d. kijiji and all the stores have blown out any good deals they may have had and it's back to the same old stuff. i fucking HATE this cycle.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> i dont understand why everyone has to bust their nut so early. i mean fuck, i don't even have my tax forms in yet. i'm still waiting for t-4s. by the time i get my refund, all the awesome deals are gone. it happens every fucking year and it pisses me off. i'll get my t4s the last day of feb like every year, then i'll do my taxes the following weekend. by the time my refund is d.d. kijiji and all the stores have blown out any good deals they may have had and it's back to the same old stuff. i fucking HATE this cycle.



They have 6 month 0% financing on EVERYTHING, including all those deals. Sounds like it would be perfect for your situation, and I don't think they're real picky about credit ratings if that matters.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> i dont understand why everyone has to bust their nut so early. i mean fuck, i don't even have my tax forms in yet. i'm still waiting for t-4s. by the time i get my refund, all the awesome deals are gone. it happens every fucking year and it pisses me off. i'll get my t4s the last day of feb like every year, then i'll do my taxes the following weekend. by the time my refund is d.d. kijiji and all the stores have blown out any good deals they may have had and it's back to the same old stuff. i fucking HATE this cycle.


January & February are lean for the stores too, that's why they offer incentives for customers.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I just walked out of the downtown Edmonton store with a Traynor Dark Horse and a matching 1x12 cab with a Greenback in it. To my ears it's a killer setup that I got for a killer price! I'll post pictures later.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> i dont understand why everyone has to bust their nut so early. i mean fuck, i don't even have my tax forms in yet. i'm still waiting for t-4s. by the time i get my refund, all the awesome deals are gone. it happens every fucking year and it pisses me off. i'll get my t4s the last day of feb like every year, then i'll do my taxes the following weekend. by the time my refund is d.d. kijiji and all the stores have blown out any good deals they may have had and it's back to the same old stuff. i fucking HATE this cycle.


It's all about the credit, man. consumerism and credit is what drives the North American economy.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Southside Edmonton l&m didn't have much I was looking for. The Gibson trads were a good deal imho


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

For those waiting for you T4's, your don't have to. Use your pay slips if you've kept them or get a record from your company and use those figures. You can file your taxes without the T4's and then when you get your T4's and if the figures are different, simply file a revision.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i wouldn't buy a guitar on credit.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well I stopped by Saturday and I actually made a purchase.
It wasn't something on sale though--but still a good price and I went for it.
I'll post about it in a NBD thread...


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

cheezyridr said:


> i wouldn't buy a guitar on credit.


Why? 0% financing over 6 months is a great deal. Spreads out the initial sticker shock.:sSig_Idontgetit:


----------



## allanr (Jan 11, 2012)

I dropped by on Friday at lunch time. Was very tempted by a used SuperSonic 22 on the floor for $699. Probably would have bitten if I could a' got it out the door for that price.

Yesterday I did score something nice at Cosmo's sale. 15% off of any single item with a sticker price of more than $200.

They had the new Peavey 20 watt Micro Head for $429. Same as all the USA mega music stores. But with 15% off, it was a mega score for me. I am VERY impressed by this little sweetheart. Gorgeous clean. And dirt to die for. Plus it has both XLR & USB DI. And it can be set to only 1 watt for quiet crunchiness when everyone else is askeep.

Sent from my EGQ307 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

cheezyridr said:


> i wouldn't buy a guitar on credit.


Same here. I use my credit cards to build my credit rating should I need it but I pay them off right away. If I don't have the money in my pocket, I can't afford it. The unexpected can happen in an instant.

Alternatively, I put any toonys in my pocket aside at the end of the day for my music fund. It's surprising how quickly I can turn my little treasure chest into gear.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I was at North on Fri, my son and I went to South and Downtown yesterday. Neither of us bought anything, though he did put a (I forget, one of the Godin brands) acoustic on hold. I didn't see anything that made my heart flutter. I was surprised to see so many Cabronitas still on the floor, I thought at the price they had them at they might move them all.

Giovanni (local dealer) had a newsletter member deal on Ernie Ball strings, $4 and max 10 so I bought the 10 thinking that's a year or 2 supply of consumables cheap. I did check out a couple of HSS Roadworn Strats, they have 2 on the wall at $599. They have terrible fret sprout, but they have an in house tech so cleaning that up will be free with a sale. They also told me they are hosting an Ibanez sponsored event with Tosin Abasi in early April, any of you metalheads might want to check that out. They're good people there at Gio. http://giovannimusic.ca/giovanni_store/guitars.htm

St John Music are blowing out their G&L inventory. They have brand new Legacys and an S-500 for $999, which is SMOKING deals, and an Invader and some others deeply discounted. They had no ASAT's, (well, there might have been a semi hollow I forget, but that's not my thing) not even Tributes. They have a new-but-a-couple-years-old Strat Deluxe (with S1) in something like Ice Blue, with a brushed aluminum pickguard, for about the price I see used ones advertised for on kijiji.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2014)

keto said:


> They also told me they are hosting an Ibanez sponsored event with Tosin Abasi in early April, any of you metalheads might want to check that out. They're good people there at Gio. http://giovannimusic.ca/giovanni_store/guitars.htm


If you have the means I highly recommend attending that. Tosin and Javier are both incredible nice guys who answer a ton of questions when they do clinic events AND they're from an another planet altogether when it comes to their musical abilities. Even if you aren't in to their heavier rock stuff, it's insane to see live. Doubly so when they stop between songs to talk about their gear and their technique with the crowd.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

The store I was at had several Cabronita Teles for $399. There was one I really liked, but passed.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

My rule with gear is simple. If you can't afford it, don't buy it. There's always going to be another "thing" around the corner. 

However, if you really want it, you can make it work by either budgeting or offsetting the cost by selling current gear.



bluzfish said:


> Same here. I use my credit cards to build my credit rating should I need it but I pay them off right away. If I don't have the money in my pocket, I can't afford it. The unexpected can happen in an instant.
> 
> Alternatively, I put any toonys in my pocket aside at the end of the day for my music fund. It's surprising how quickly I can turn my little treasure chest into gear.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

TWRC said:


> I just walked out of the downtown Edmonton store with a Traynor Dark Horse and a matching 1x12 cab with a Greenback in it. To my ears it's a killer setup that I got for a killer price! I'll post pictures later.


So how are you liking the DarkHorse? I bet you got a bit of a deal - I paid full price for mine at the same store 2 weeks ago but I love it enough to not care. At least I'll keep telling myself I don't care.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

It was a pretty good deal and I got an even better deal on the cab as it was used. I've been using it non-stop this weekend and have come to the conclusion that to me, it sounds great in Brit and Pure mode. The USA mode is a bit thin sounding, but takes pedals very well. However, I've noticed that I've been really enjoying the Pure setting with my Strat the most. When I have some more time, I'll fiddle around with some other preamp tubes; but for now, this amp really fills a gap that I had in wattage and is really the perfect amp for me to haul to rehearsals etc. Overall, it was a great buy for me.



bluzfish said:


> So how are you liking the DarkHorse? I bet you got a bit of a deal - I paid full price for mine at the same store 2 weeks ago but I love it enough to not care. At least I'll keep telling myself I don't care.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

TWRC said:


> My rule with gear is simple. If you can't afford it, don't buy it. There's always going to be another "thing" around the corner.
> 
> However, if you really want it, you can make it work by either budgeting or offsetting the cost by selling current gear.


I hold to that as well, although I did make an exception and I bought my Mustang on layaway as I had just started a job.
But I still lived with my parents at the time, so my expenses were low.
And the job was steady more than long enough to buy the Mustang.
And the store didn't charge interest or put a time limit on the layaway.
I paid it off in a month & a half and could have done it more quickly.

But generally I will put money aside specifically for gear, and I'll start looking before I have enough to see what's out there and to get a better idea of what I'll need.
Then when I have enough and find the right guitar, amp, whatever--I buy it.

Of course for lower priced items & accessories, this isn't normally an issue.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

TWRC said:


> *My rule with gear is simple. If you can't afford it, don't buy it. There's always going to be another "thing" around the corner. *
> 
> However, if you really want it, you can make it work by either budgeting or offsetting the cost by selling current gear.



That "I'll think about it" philosophy has saved me from many a case of impulse buyers remorse.


----------



## Gearhead88 (Nov 7, 2013)

I went to L&M Friday , unaware of any sale. Surprise !! , I was out of town most of the week . There were some deals , one in particular was hard to resist , a Les Paul , that was $2300 retail and the sale price was $ 1700 ,I did notice a couple of other items that , normally I would have been interested in , I resisted and did the responsible thing . The truth is , I've been on reduced hours at work due to the seasonal nature of my job so I've been more careful with money and the real reason for going there in the first place was to put another two hundred down on the guitar I'd put on layaway a few weeks ago . I managed to slip out the door without any unnecessary spending of hard earned money .


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Gearhead88 said:


> I went to L&M Friday , unaware of any sale. Surprise !! , I was out of town most of the week . There were some deals , one in particular was hard to resist , a Les Paul , that was $2300 retail and the sale price was $ 1700 ,I did notice a couple of other items that , normally I would have been interested in , I resisted and did the responsible thing . The truth is , I've been on reduced hours at work due to the seasonal nature of my job so I've been more careful with money and the real reason for going there in the first place was to put another two hundred down on the guitar I'd put on layaway a few weeks ago . I managed to slip out the door without any unnecessary spending of hard earned money .


Well done.
It's hard to resist sometimes, and the stores know that.

But then, who am I to talk?
It took me about a year & a half to buy a fretless (Although I did buy a digital recording unit in that time span, and had some other expenses pop up as well.)


----------

